# Sodastream alternative



## MadMike (9 Mar 2018)

Hi all,

I stumbled across this I thought may be of interest

https://shop.grohe.co.uk/kitchen-accessories/grohe-blue-co2-bottles/

It's an undersink sparkling water system, but the bottles appear to be sodastream type. The outlay for the first 4 bottles is the same as soda stream, but the refills are 34.99 for all 4. Beats 13.99 for actual sodastream bottles (55.96).

Thought it was worth a share! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daneland (9 Mar 2018)

MadMike said:


> https://shop.grohe.co.uk/kitchen-accessories/grohe-blue-co2-bottles/



And get your teeth rotten. Honestly I cant understand why would you want to drink fizzy water all times ???

PS Apologies for hijacking your thread


----------



## willh5080 (25 Mar 2020)

Daneland said:


> And get your teeth rotten. Honestly I cant understand why would you want to drink fizzy water all times ???
> 
> PS Apologies for hijacking your thread



fizzy water quenches thirst better than still water, i suppose


----------

